# New Signature



## dirkpitt289 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hey everyone

This is a test of the new Dirkpitt289 Signature. This is only a test


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 23, 2009)

Like it


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Sep 23, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> Like it



Thanks


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 23, 2009)

What kind of camo scheme is that? Looks really cool


----------



## imalko (Sep 23, 2009)

Looks like temporary winter camouflage with white over standard dark green splinter camouflage. Yellow reckognition band, nose and underside wingtips indicating Eastern front.

Great looking siggy Dirk. Well done.


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Sep 23, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> What kind of camo scheme is that? Looks really cool



I believe its from the battle for Kursk.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 23, 2009)

If I ever get the chance, I want to build one like that! Thanks for the info Igor.


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks imalko

Harrison

They are fun to make but for me its a bit time consuming. I just made a JU 52 Signature. Again in the camo from the Eastern front.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 23, 2009)

Oh. I meant a model though!  

Seeing I'm getting my airbrush in lets see 8 days is it now? I'll test it out on some 1.72 scale models then back to my 1.48.


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Sep 23, 2009)

Ah, I see. I thought you meant the siggy


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 23, 2009)

I wouldn't know how to do it if I tried  ... again good one!


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 23, 2009)

Good looking sig, and that Hs129 is a big favorite of a few folks here in the forums.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 24, 2009)

Looking very nice Dirk.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 24, 2009)

Nice one.


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 24, 2009)

Looks good


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks guys.


----------

